# Autopilot vs Enhanced Autopilot



## MonroeMatt

What is the difference between autopilot and enhanced autopilot


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MonroeMatt said:


> What is the difference between autopilot and enhanced autopilot


Here is a screenshot of the configurator explaining it. We've had some debate on this, to me "Autopilot" is the standard safety features and Enhanced Autopilot are the additional convenience features that you see below.


----------



## MelindaV

In my mind, "Enhanced AutoPilot" is AP2 able cars. "AutoPilot" is AP1 cars that have just the front camera and run on mobileye, EAP (AP2) cars have the additional cameras and better computing power.
Both included the emergency/safety features.

The biggest (yet to be delivered) difference is EAP will be able to guide the car from onramp to offramp, including judging when to change lanes without the driver's input.


----------



## Ode to Joy

I wonder why the Model 3 that ran into the back of the firetruck didn't automatically apply the brakes if the M3 is supposed to have "automatic emergency braking" and "forward collison warning" as stated in the tesla specs for Autopilot? Has anyone heard what caused the accident?


----------



## MelindaV

Ode to Joy said:


> I wonder why the Model 3 that ran into the back of the firetruck didn't automatically apply the brakes if the M3 is supposed to have "automatic emergency braking" and "forward collison warning" as stated in the tesla specs for Autopilot? Has anyone heard what caused the accident?


The exact issue that happened there is mentioned as a warning in the manual. If in autopilot following someone and the car you follow suddenly changes lanes to avoid an object in your path, the autopilot can not reliably detect the stationary object. 
This is the same as the wreck a year or so ago where there was a van blocking part of the inside lane of a freeway and the S ran straight into it.
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-autopilot-crashes-stalled-van-highway/

AEB is not intended to prevent a collision, but reduce the speed and likelyhood of injury. The driver that hit the firetruck walked away. The one in the link above walked away.


----------



## garsh

Ode to Joy said:


> I wonder why the Model 3 that ran into the back of the firetruck didn't automatically apply the brakes if the M3 is supposed to have "automatic emergency braking"


AEB is designed to slow down the car if a wreck is pretty much unavoidable. It doesn't (necessarily) try to prevent a wreck - it tries to minimize the impact velocity. Judging by the minimal damage to the firetruck, there's no way the car was doing 60mph when it struck, so I believe that AEB actually did function as designed in this case.


----------



## Maevra

Ode to Joy said:


> I wonder why the Model 3 that ran into the back of the firetruck didn't automatically apply the brakes if the M3 is supposed to have "automatic emergency braking" and "forward collison warning" as stated in the tesla specs for Autopilot? Has anyone heard what caused the accident?


Per friend of owner involved in crash (source):

_ He said that he was behind a pickup truck with AP engaged. The *pickup truck suddenly swerved into the right lane because of the firetruck parked ahead. Because the pickup truck was too high to see over, he didn't have enough time to react.* ... As for the 65mph detail, the braking system could've intervened before the collision, but there's no way he could tell._

Many factors come into play here:

1. What was his following distance set to? (anything shorter than 4 is a very short time for the car to react to sudden changes in the lane in front of it).

2. How far away was the pickup truck from the fire truck before it swerved away? It likely gave the Tesla very little time to react (as well as it being a stationary object in the road which as @MelindaV correctly points out, is a limitation of AP).

I have had many incidents where a car jumps into my lane (I set a follow distance of 2-3 normally) and AP doesn't always detect the car or slow down as fast as I'd like- especially if the car in front can't make up his mind and rides in between the lines.


----------



## RCvetter

Just popping in to say that (to the best of my knowledge) the Tesla that hit the fire truck was an AP1 Model S. Not a Model 3.


----------



## garsh

RCvetter said:


> Just popping in to say that (to the best of my knowledge) the Tesla that hit the fire truck was an AP1 Model S.


AP1? Are you sure?
Because I believe that Mobileye's AEB implementation is flawed.
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-recent-autopilot-related-deaths.1184/


----------



## teslaliving

MelindaV said:


> In my mind, "Enhanced AutoPilot" is AP2 able cars. "AutoPilot" is AP1 cars that have just the front camera and run on mobileye, EAP (AP2) cars have the additional cameras and better computing power.
> Both included the emergency/safety features.
> 
> The biggest (yet to be delivered) difference is EAP will be able to guide the car from onramp to offramp, including judging when to change lanes without the driver's input.


I don't think this is true. I think Autopilot is the standard collision avoidance etc features. Enhanced autopilot is the lane keep, lane change etc. These are both regardless of AP1 vs AP2.


----------



## Maevra

Direct from the Model 3 Manual:

Autopilot:
These *Autopilot* safety features are available on all Model 3 vehicles: 
• Lane Assist (see Lane Assist on page 74). 
• Collision Avoidance Assist (see Collision Avoidance Assist on page 76). 
• Speed Assist (see Speed Assist on page 79).

EAP:
These convenience features, designed to reduce driver workload, are available only if your Tesla vehicle is equipped with the *optional Enhanced Autopilot or Full SelfDriving Capability packages*: 
• Traffic-Aware Cruise Control (see TrafficAware Cruise Control on page 62). 
• Autosteer (see Autosteer on page 67). 
• Auto Lane Change (see Auto Lane Change on page 70).


----------



## MelindaV

teslaliving said:


> I don't think this is true. I think Autopilot is the standard collision avoidance etc features. Enhanced autopilot is the lane keep, lane change etc. These are both regardless of AP1 vs AP2.


but those things existed prior to EAP. the name EAP didn't come about until AP2


----------



## MichelT3

The definition of 'AutoPilot' obviously differs for an AP1 car from an AP2 car.


----------



## Ode to Joy

Maevra said:


> Per friend of owner involved in crash (source):
> 
> _ He said that he was behind a pickup truck with AP engaged. The *pickup truck suddenly swerved into the right lane because of the firetruck parked ahead. Because the pickup truck was too high to see over, he didn't have enough time to react.* ... As for the 65mph detail, the braking system could've intervened before the collision, but there's no way he could tell._
> 
> Many factors come into play here:
> 
> 1. What was his following distance set to? (anything shorter than 4 is a very short time for the car to react to sudden changes in the lane in front of it).
> 
> 2. How far away was the pickup truck from the fire truck before it swerved away? It likely gave the Tesla very little time to react (as well as it being a stationary object in the road which as @MelindaV correctly points out, is a limitation of AP).
> 
> I have had many incidents where a car jumps into my lane (I set a follow distance of 2-3 normally) and AP doesn't always detect the car or slow down as fast as I'd like- especially if the car in front can't make up his mind and rides in between the lines.


These details certainly explain a lot of what might have happened and the follow distance one sets is another critical detail as is the obvious truck swerving to reveal the stationary firetruck. I guess one needs to remain vigilant and not rely too much on these driver assist features.


----------



## MonroeMatt

MelindaV said:


> In my mind, "Enhanced AutoPilot" is AP2 able cars. "AutoPilot" is AP1 cars that have just the front camera and run on mobileye, EAP (AP2) cars have the additional cameras and better computing power.
> Both included the emergency/safety features.
> 
> The biggest (yet to be delivered) difference is EAP will be able to guide the car from onramp to offramp, including judging when to change lanes without the driver's input.


Is car summon currently functioning?


----------



## teslaliving

MelindaV said:


> but those things existed prior to EAP. the name EAP didn't come about until AP2


I think thats just when their marketing figured out how to differentiate between standard features and the 2 levels of optional features. I think its a coincidence that it was timed with AP2 except for maybe it aligned with ALL tesla's getting the sensors.


----------



## Maevra

MonroeMatt said:


> Is car summon currently functioning?


Yes on SX, not yet on 3.


----------



## Bud Chatterley

Maevra said:


> Direct from the Model 3 Manual:
> 
> Autopilot:
> These *Autopilot* safety features are available on all Model 3 vehicles:
> • Lane Assist (see Lane Assist on page 74).
> • Collision Avoidance Assist (see Collision Avoidance Assist on page 76).
> • Speed Assist (see Speed Assist on page 79).
> 
> EAP:
> These convenience features, designed to reduce driver workload, are available only if your Tesla vehicle is equipped with the *optional Enhanced Autopilot or Full SelfDriving Capability packages*:
> • Traffic-Aware Cruise Control (see TrafficAware Cruise Control on page 62).
> • Autosteer (see Autosteer on page 67).
> • Auto Lane Change (see Auto Lane Change on page 70).


I unfortunately didn't read the owners manual before ordering my model 3. You are correct. Cars with the standard autopilot that comes stock with the car provides virtually everything the enhanced does other than auto steering which is the thing that is getting most people into crashes. Had I know I would have never purchased the EAP as it is actually beta and unreliable. The hardware and firmware on all versions are the same. you're just paying for software. I should have just waited until the self driving features are available if ever and saved $5000.


----------



## Bud Chatterley

teslaliving said:


> I don't think this is true. I think Autopilot is the standard collision avoidance etc features. Enhanced autopilot is the lane keep, lane change etc. These are both regardless of AP1 vs AP2.


I think Tesla was rather sneaky in their adds making it look like you need to pay $5000 to get the autopilot features. the only thing the extra $5000 gets you is auto-steer (beta at that). And since you have to have your hands on the wheel anyways it virtually provides nothing beyond the stock autopilot. I think we have been duped. Except maybe to get you into a crash much easier.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bud Chatterley said:


> I unfortunately didn't read the owners manual before ordering my model 3. You are correct. Cars with the standard autopilot that comes stock with the car provides virtually everything the enhanced does other than auto steering which is the thing that is getting most people into crashes. Had I know I would have never purchased the EAP as it is actually beta and unreliable. The hardware and firmware on all versions are the same. you're just paying for software. I should have just waited until the self driving features are available if ever and saved $5000.





Bud Chatterley said:


> I think Tesla was rather sneaky in their adds making it look like you need to pay $5000 to get the autopilot features. the only thing the extra $5000 gets you is auto-steer (beta at that). And since you have to have your hands on the wheel anyways it virtually provides nothing beyond the stock autopilot. I think we have been duped. Except maybe to get you into a crash much easier.


Enhanced autopilot ("EAP") adds:

Traffic aware cruise control (TACC)
Autosteer
Auto Lane Change
Summon

"Free" is safety stuff like automatic emergency breaking, collision detection, and basic cruise control.

There wasn't anything sneaky about it and it's very well defined.

Also Full Self Drive (FSD) is an extra on top of EAP not in place of, so if you want the FSD functionality when it becomes available you need to buy both.

As for the beta stance, I wouldn't let that get in the way. I have found it to be incredibly consistent and getting better with each update introducing improvements for it.


----------



## garsh

Bud Chatterley said:


> I think Tesla was rather sneaky in their adds...


Tesla doesn't run ads.


> I think we have been duped.


Please don't write trollish posts. You may have been misinformed about what Autopilot provides, and I'm sorry if that's the case, but most everybody here knew what it offered.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Bud Chatterley here is a screenshot of the configurator showing what I listed above (I even forgot autopark). I don't see how that's misleading...


----------



## MichelT3

@Bud Chatterley I don't know whether you had a test drive before ordering (even in a Model S). Then you would have known that EAP works very good on highways, and makes for much easier driving, especially in heavy traffic. It doesn't work that well yet on winding roads and not at all on roundabouts, which is stated clearly. 
So you get what you pay for. Plus you get more, for free, as soon as the software gets improved. That's not misleading, that's a gift!
No doubt that I want EAP!


----------



## MountainSailor

My order was placed, but without EAP. It's not too late to add it and i'm pretty sure i'm going to go for it. One question/clarification:

What's the difference between 'Speed Assist' and 'Traffic aware cruise control'?

Also, what's the difference between 'Lane Assist' and 'Auto steer'

'Speed Assist' and 'Lane Assist' come without EAP. 'TACC' and 'AutoSteer' require EAP.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## AutopilotFan

MountainSailor said:


> My order was placed, but without EAP. It's not too late to add it and i'm pretty sure i'm going to go for it. One question/clarification:
> 
> What's the difference between 'Speed Assist' and 'Traffic aware cruise control'?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between 'Lane Assist' and 'Auto steer'
> 
> 'Speed Assist' and 'Lane Assist' come without EAP. 'TACC' and 'AutoSteer' require EAP.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


I'm reading the Owner's Manual today to prepare for my Tuesday delivery. So I can answer your questions!

Lane Assist vibrates the steering wheel when one of the front wheels touches a lane marker and you don't have your turn signal on. Autosteer moves the steering wheel to keep you in your lane without you having to do anything. Lane Assist will move the wheel to keep you in the lane IF it senses an object in the next lane, and it will complain to you about doing so. Autosteer works at all speeds if there is a car in front of you, including stop-and-go traffic, Lane Assist works only at speeds between 30 and 85 mph.

Speed Assist uses GPS data to make you aware of what the speed limit (probably) is on the road you're driving on. You can use it to set your cruise control. Traffic aware cruise control will maintain the speed you choose as a maximum, but will slow down to match the speed of the car in front of you. It uses Speed Assist to pick a suggested speed, though. Traffic aware cruise control will continue to control the car in stop-and-go traffic as long as there is a car in front of you for it to follow.

I hope this helps your decision. I was totally sold on EAP before I ordered.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Maevra said:


> Yes on SX, not yet on 3.


I can summon my Model 3.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV

Dan Detweiler said:


> I can summon my Model 3.
> 
> Dan


you are quoting a post from PRIOR to it being added on the Model 3


----------



## Dan Detweiler

MelindaV said:


> you are quoting a post from PRIOR to it being added on the Model 3


Oh...oops, my bad!

Dan


----------



## MountainSailor

AutopilotFan said:


> I'm reading the Owner's Manual today to prepare for my Tuesday delivery. So I can answer your questions!
> 
> Lane Assist vibrates the steering wheel when one of the front wheels touches a lane marker and you don't have your turn signal on. Autosteer moves the steering wheel to keep you in your lane without you having to do anything. Lane Assist will move the wheel to keep you in the lane IF it senses an object in the next lane, and it will complain to you about doing so. Autosteer works at all speeds if there is a car in front of you, including stop-and-go traffic, Lane Assist works only at speeds between 30 and 85 mph.
> 
> Speed Assist uses GPS data to make you aware of what the speed limit (probably) is on the road you're driving on. You can use it to set your cruise control. Traffic aware cruise control will maintain the speed you choose as a maximum, but will slow down to match the speed of the car in front of you. It uses Speed Assist to pick a suggested speed, though. Traffic aware cruise control will continue to control the car in stop-and-go traffic as long as there is a car in front of you for it to follow.
> 
> I hope this helps your decision. I was totally sold on EAP before I ordered.


Thank you very much! I'm going to go for it. Now I'm just waiting for the car to be ready.


----------

